#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  CCQ oscilando a noite

## hostjunior

Tenho um enlace de 3km, sinal bom -62, airmaxqualit 98 e armaxcapacit 49, durante o dia o CCQ fica em 98,9, 90 e durante a noite ele cai pra 70%, como ap uso uma argridm5 de 23dbi e do outro lado um nanobeam19 antes tava bom passando 7M full de três dias pra cá ta assim agora ja realinhei e continua. durante o dia é as mil maravilhas...

----------


## sphreak

Dá uma olhada no fresnel amigo. Teu Horizontal/vertical tá -70/-62... eles deveriam estar um pouco mais próximos. O sinal tá passando raspando aí em algum morro, prédio, etc...

Já aconteceu isso comigo e o problema noturno era devido a vegetação. Não sei se por orvalho, ou sei lá... Pode parecer besteira.

Tente elevar as antenas pra ver se melhora, como o valor -70 tá no horizontal é problema de fresnel de elevação.

----------


## sphreak

Outra coisa que já vi tenho tentado me interar do assunto é que a faixa de 5650 - 5725 Mhz também está liberada para rádio amador... então pode ser também interferência disso aí....

Que eu sei os rádio amadores de plantão gostam muito de ficar em QAP a noite... só não sei até que ponto essa frequência está sendo usada...

Faça um Airview aí nas duas antenas e verifique se tem um canal melhor que este que está usando!


Segue o print da Anatel



*REGIÃO 2*


*ATRIBUIÇÕES*

*5650 - 5725 MHz*

MÓVEL (exceto móvel aeronáutico) 5.446A 5.450A 
RADIOLOCALIZAÇÃO 
Pesquisa Espacial (espaço distante) 
Radioamador 

5.282 5.451 5.453 5.454 5.455 




*BRASIL*


*ATRIBUIÇÕES*

*5650 - 5725 MHz*


MÓVEL (exceto móvel aeronáutico) 5.446A 5.450A 
RADIOLOCALIZAÇÃO 
Radioamador 

5.282 


*DESTINAÇÃO*
*DISTRIBUIÇÃO*
*REGULAMENTAÇÃO*

*5650 - 5725 MHz*



Radioamador 

RESOLUÇÃO ANATEL N§ 452/2006 (D.O.U. de 20.12.2006) 


Radiação Restrita 

RESOLUÇÃO ANATEL N§ 506/2008 (D.O.U. de 07.07.2008)

----------


## hostjunior

a zona de fresnel ta limpa o radio ap fica num alto enorme da pra ver ambas...

----------


## sphreak

Não instalou uma das antenas muito perto da laje/telhado? Tipo menos de 1 metro de altura e longe da beirada?

Se estiver instalado na beirada ok... Agora se por exemplo estiver no centro de uma laje/telhado o mastro tem de ter pelo menos 1,5mts...

Se nada disso der certo o jeito vai ser testar outro equipamento no lugar pra ver se não é defeito em um dos rádios.

Não esqueça do Airview... seu noise no lado do AP tá um pouco ruidoso... veja isso e troque o canal...

----------


## 1929

Porque deixou Antenna em Feed Only -3dbi?

----------


## hostjunior

em Feed Only -3dbi a potencia vai ate 25 dbm e se colocar antena em 23dbi fica em 7dbm de potencia.

----------


## MDdantas

Ative o Compilance Test

----------


## hostjunior

> Ative o Compilance Test


Como?

----------


## MDdantas

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=176566&page=21

----------


## hostjunior

> Não instalou uma das antenas muito perto da laje/telhado? Tipo menos de 1 metro de altura e longe da beirada?
> 
> Se estiver instalado na beirada ok... Agora se por exemplo estiver no centro de uma laje/telhado o mastro tem de ter pelo menos 1,5mts...
> 
> Se nada disso der certo o jeito vai ser testar outro equipamento no lugar pra ver se não é defeito em um dos rádios.
> 
> Não esqueça do Airview... seu noise no lado do AP tá um pouco ruidoso... veja isso e troque o canal...


Não. Tá no final do telhado na beirada e ta acima de 1,5 quase 2 metros de altura agora do lado dela tenho outra antena pode ser isso do lado do ap estação.

----------


## messiasribeiro

em frequency list mhz deixe apenas o canal que vc esta usando e nao esse tanto marcado, atualize a versao para 5.66, sua LAN0 está dando apenas 10mega, pode ser que o air grid esteja com pau.

----------


## emilidani

Nao tem nada a ver a Zona de Fresnel. Ela é uma ferramenta teórica para manifestar a reflexão interferente e depende exclusivamente das alturas das antenas, frequência, distancia e relevo do terreno. Se nenhuma dessas variáveis mudou , então nao é ela o problema.

O Hor/Ver = -70/-62 esta dese jeito pois ele esta operando em condição MIMO 2x2 e um dos radios é 1x1 (airgrid) , o que esta errado. De continuar operando com os mesmos equipamentos deveria ajustar o nanobeam para 1x1.

Pela distancia ser curta demais, o mais provável e que durante a noite aumente a indiferença o que faz diminuir o CCQ

Deveria monitorar no horário problemático o aumento de SSID no mesmo canal ou canais adjacentes.




> Dá uma olhada no fresnel amigo. Teu Horizontal/vertical tá -70/-62... eles deveriam estar um pouco mais próximos. O sinal tá passando raspando aí em algum morro, prédio, etc...
> 
> Já aconteceu isso comigo e o problema noturno era devido a vegetação. Não sei se por orvalho, ou sei lá... Pode parecer besteira.
> 
> Tente elevar as antenas pra ver se melhora, como o valor -70 tá no horizontal é problema de fresnel de elevação.

----------


## 1929

> em Feed Only -3dbi a potencia vai ate 25 dbm e se colocar antena em 23dbi fica em 7dbm de potencia.


Vivendo e aprendendo... Não sabia deste detalhe.

Agora uma coisa me chamou a atenção. Está modulando em 10mbps.

----------


## rogerinhosp25

Amigo já tentou baixa a potencia desses rádios, se tem visada como falou a 3km não tem porque esta com tudo isso de potencia e outra coisa tente no futuro trocar essa argrid por uma antena mimo, outra nanobeam que ficara muito melhor com 2 radios 2x2 mimo!

----------


## vinitec

Com relação as possibilidades de ajustes finos e configurações, acho que já tem respostas suficientes. 
Então vai minha contribuição, uma visão por outro angulo.
Não custa observar nesses momentos a noite quando o CCQ cai, se não há uma *ave* pousada na ponteira de uma das antenas.
Já aconteceu com um amigo, não com essa frequência especifica de ser todo dia, mas ele subiu o morro onde tem a torre, e la estava o bicho de asas abertas tomando sol.

----------


## rubem

Tem fazenda aqui que tem ave em antena todo santo dia, sempre de tardezinha quando eles voltam pras árvores (Talvez também de manhã quando eles saem, mas ninguém usa internet de manhão mesmo). As vezes alguns ficam até de noite, desistem de ir brigar por espaço nalguma árvore próxima.


Eu notei que quando tem rede de alta tensão na zona de Fresnel, ela atrapalha MAIS quando o consumo é maior, tipo uma fazenda com PTP passando perpendicular a uma rede de 10kV que ia pra uma armazém, apesar da rede ficar na zona de Fresnel (A uns 500m de distância), o CCQ só virava um lixo na época do ano em que se usam os secadores (Motores de alto consumo). Na área urbana, nas partes residenciais, por acaso o pico de consumo é entre 18 e 22h, nas áreas comerciais é 14-18h ou algo assim. Em área residencial é o horário que ligam chuveiros, lâmpadas, TV's, fornos elétricos, ar-condicionados, ventiladores, é normal um bairro puramente residencial ter consumo tipo 10kWh a 3h da madruga, e ter 40kWh as 20h da noite, é uma diferença de consumo gigante mesmo. Se com baixa tensão (110/120/127/220V) ocorre o mesmo efeito que com alta tensão (3/5/10/35kV) seria só erguer antena pra livrar a zona de Fresnel da fiação.

E também pode ver se não é caso de estação usando o mesmo canal só a noite. Explico: Se sua antena está virada pro oeste, e ao norte tem um cliente de um provedor que fica ao sul, com a sua antena virada pro oeste você não captará nada desse AP ao sul, mas se seu vizinho ao norte estiver a digamos 20m o sinal da estação (Não do AP) te atinge em cheio. E tá cheeeeeeio de gente que só lugar a CPE de noite. Um AP a 1km não incomoda, ainda mais se estiver fora do ângulo nominal da antena. Mas uma estação a 20m, mesmo fora do ângulo da antena, se estiver apontada reto pra sua antena (Pelo lado), vai criar uso no canal só quando essa estação for ligada. 

E -62dbm é um sinal "na mosca" pra MCS7. -63dBm já é sinal baixo (Só 11dB de margem até a sensibilidade, o MÍNIMO recomendável é 12dB). Se o sinal cai 1dBm de noite, já tem motivo pra ter CCQ menor, trabalhar com sinal no limiar inferior de qualidade dá nisso (Sinal ótimo pra MCS7 é -54dBm). -62dBm dá apenas pra MCS5 ou MCS4 com segurança (Sabe lá quanto cai quando chove).

----------


## vinitec

Quanto a poluição do espectro, uma analise para escolha de melhor canal e verificação do piso de ruido já é possível saber se é esse o caso.
Mas eu no seu lugar como já foi sugerido, ganharia uns DBs a mais substituindo uma das antenas.
Pois a antena que trabalha em 2X2 fica com uma defasagem considerável por não haver a uma das polaridades na outra ponta.
É melhor duas AirGrid ou duas NanoBeam, pois como esta o cenário é propicio a diminuição de CCQ.
Como parece que vc não precisa de muita banda, eu trabalharia com melhor ganho, trocaria a NanoBeam por AirGrid, é até mais barata a AirgGrid, guardaria a NanoBeam para outra ocasião.
Pois com 23 DBi em ambas as pontas e não havendo perda pois as duas são 1x1, mesmo que a noite continue dagradando o sinal, acredito que com o ganho que haverá, ainda ficara dentro da margem.

----------


## hostjunior

> Amigo já tentou baixa a potencia desses rádios, se tem visada como falou a 3km não tem porque esta com tudo isso de potencia e outra coisa tente no futuro trocar essa argrid por uma antena mimo, outra nanobeam que ficara muito melhor com 2 radios 2x2 mimo!


Já sim

----------


## hostjunior

> Quanto a poluição do espectro, uma analise para escolha de melhor canal e verificação do piso de ruido já é possível saber se é esse o caso.
> Mas eu no seu lugar como já foi sugerido, ganharia uns DBs a mais substituindo uma das antenas.
> Pois a antena que trabalha em 2X2 fica com uma defasagem considerável por não haver a uma das polaridades na outra ponta.
> É melhor duas AirGrid ou duas NanoBeam, pois como esta o cenário é propicio a diminuição de CCQ.
> Como parece que vc não precisa de muita banda, eu trabalharia com melhor ganho, trocaria a NanoBeam por AirGrid, é até mais barata a AirgGrid, guardaria a NanoBeam para outra ocasião.
> Pois com 23 DBi em ambas as pontas e não havendo perda pois as duas são 1x1, mesmo que a noite continue dagradando o sinal, acredito que com o ganho que haverá, ainda ficara dentro da margem.


Aqui é o contrario o nanobeam é mas barato do que a argrid....

----------


## filipirocha

Bom Dia Brow, ative o Compilance Test, baixe o MCS e diminua a potência do Rádio, faça isso a noite, que é quando o problema aparece, e veja se melhora.

Abraços!

----------


## hostjunior

Ja tinha feito isso mas não tinha resolvido, por incrível que parece a unica coisa que fiz foi muda a porta Lan para 100 mbps half da argrid, então começou a passar 10M full e, isso teria alguma coisa a ver com CCQ? Pois du nada ficou em 96%...

----------


## emilidani

> Ja tinha feito isso mas não tinha resolvido, por incrível que parece a unica coisa que fiz foi muda a porta Lan para 100 mbps half da argrid, então começou a passar 10M full e, isso teria alguma coisa a ver com CCQ? Pois du nada ficou em 96%...


Não faz sentido para mim.....

----------


## hostjunior

Pra mim também não pois não fui descoberto o problema.

----------


## 1929

> Não faz sentido para mim.....


olha o que eu perguntei no post de número 14? Para mim faz sentido.

----------


## emilidani

O fato dele estar com a LAN em 10Mbps nada tem a ver com CCQ caindo a noite. por esse motivo não entendi o porque da melhoria.




> olha o que eu perguntei no post de número 14? Para mim faz sentido.

----------


## Claytonwins

Tive um problema parecido e era energia, durante a noite aumentava o trafego e o CCQ diminuía muito, veja se nao está usando muito cabo, tente trocar o POE. Tive uma outra situação em que o CCQ diminuía e chegava perder a conexão entre as antenas, mas nesse caso era o radio mesmo, troquei e o problema acabou.

----------


## rubem

As vezes tem chipset danificado (Liga a placa fora de tudo, numa fonte qualquer, pra ver o calor gigante em chipset danificado) que até funciona em 100M half depois de uns minutos ligado.

Um ping rumo a Airgrid mostra o problema só as vezes (Dá uns pings com menos de 1ms, mas perde 1 a cada 7 ou 8, num cabo de 1,8m só de teste não pode perder nada!), mas o calor gigante no chipset acho mais certeiro, é botar o dedo sobre o chipset, se está aquecendo a ponto de queimar o dedo então vai ter mil problemas de desempenho, o cliente vai reclamar, as vezes dá um CCQ até bom (90-95%), o ping até a CPE raramente falha, mas por essa CPE você tem pings lindos assim rumo a web:


Tirei esse faz meia hora, de um Airgrid que parece normal pelo ping nele e pelo CCQ, chegando aqui abri a ponteira e liguei numa fonte qualquer (Nem precisa conectar em switch ou notebook, é só ligar numa fonte POE), e em 20 segundos o chipset tá quente a ponto de queimar o dedo (Isso com dissipador! Tirei o dissipador aí queima o dedo em 6 segundos). Não tem config. de software que resolva dano físico, e calor assim é dano físico.


E nesse caso desse print acima, isso é de CPE que conecta em provedor que de manhã tem uns 50 clientes navegando mas a noite tem 500, essa cliente também dizia que a internet só é lenta de tarde e de noite, mas esse ping absurdo é constante mas de manhã tem tanta banda disponível no provedor que mal se nota a lerdeza. Fora que talvez o calor da tarde faça o chipset passar dos 90°C, enquanto de manhã pega sombra e fica nuns 60°C (A noite aqui é quente pra caramba, a parede do meu quarto as 23h ainda está a uns 40°C, pelo sol que se pôs as 18h...).

----------


## biohazzard

opa me chama ai no skype netsouto, que dou uma olhada ai.
netsouto

----------


## hostjunior

> As vezes tem chipset danificado (Liga a placa fora de tudo, numa fonte qualquer, pra ver o calor gigante em chipset danificado) que até funciona em 100M half depois de uns minutos ligado.
> 
> Um ping rumo a Airgrid mostra o problema só as vezes (Dá uns pings com menos de 1ms, mas perde 1 a cada 7 ou 8, num cabo de 1,8m só de teste não pode perder nada!), mas o calor gigante no chipset acho mais certeiro, é botar o dedo sobre o chipset, se está aquecendo a ponto de queimar o dedo então vai ter mil problemas de desempenho, o cliente vai reclamar, as vezes dá um CCQ até bom (90-95%), o ping até a CPE raramente falha, mas por essa CPE você tem pings lindos assim rumo a web:
> 
> 
> Tirei esse faz meia hora, de um Airgrid que parece normal pelo ping nele e pelo CCQ, chegando aqui abri a ponteira e liguei numa fonte qualquer (Nem precisa conectar em switch ou notebook, é só ligar numa fonte POE), e em 20 segundos o chipset tá quente a ponto de queimar o dedo (Isso com dissipador! Tirei o dissipador aí queima o dedo em 6 segundos). Não tem config. de software que resolva dano físico, e calor assim é dano físico.
> 
> 
> E nesse caso desse print acima, isso é de CPE que conecta em provedor que de manhã tem uns 50 clientes navegando mas a noite tem 500, essa cliente também dizia que a internet só é lenta de tarde e de noite, mas esse ping absurdo é constante mas de manhã tem tanta banda disponível no provedor que mal se nota a lerdeza. Fora que talvez o calor da tarde faça o chipset passar dos 90°C, enquanto de manhã pega sombra e fica nuns 60°C (A noite aqui é quente pra caramba, a parede do meu quarto as 23h ainda está a uns 40°C, pelo sol que se pôs as 18h...).


Estou com uma ponteira do nano bridge, ligo ela só na fonte poe e o calor é tao grande que se colocar encima de um pano a placa agente sente o calor de quando esta engomando roupa...na entra nela pela lan ja tentei colocar o firmware por tftp chega em 99% e dar um erro...

----------


## 1929

> O fato dele estar com a LAN em 10Mbps nada tem a ver com CCQ caindo a noite. por esse motivo não entendi o porque da melhoria.


Eu posso estar enganado, mas imagino uma conexão em 10mbps "segurando" o tráfego. Se segura, obrigatoriamente vai acabar clientes perdendo pacotes e reenviando.
Se não for assim, podem me corrigir sem problemas. Estou aqui para aprender

----------


## emilidani

Então,creio que o CCQ não reflete em nada respeito da velocidade do trafego. O CCQ informa quantos pacotes conseguiram serem identificados no destino do total enviado.

Como exemplo: poderia estar trafegando 100Mbps porem de todos os pacotes que trafegam a essa velocidade, só 50% chega a ser identificado, então o CCQ=50%

Se medir o Throughput desse link ele vai te dar 100Mbps porem o CCQ=50%





> Eu posso estar enganado, mas imagino uma conexão em 10mbps "segurando" o tráfego. Se segura, obrigatoriamente vai acabar clientes perdendo pacotes e reenviando.
> Se não for assim, podem me corrigir sem problemas. Estou aqui para aprender

----------


## 1929

> Então,creio que o CCQ não reflete em nada respeito da velocidade do trafego. O CCQ informa quantos pacotes conseguiram serem identificados no destino do total enviado.
> 
> Como exemplo: poderia estar trafegando 100Mbps porem de todos os pacotes que trafegam a essa velocidade, só 50% chega a ser identificado, então o CCQ=50%
> 
> Se medir o Throughput desse link ele vai te dar 100Mbps porem o CCQ=50%


E no caso de haver um estrangulamento não poderia haver perda de pacotes?
Não estou afirmando, só quero entender como funciona.

----------


## emilidani

Não, porque nao existe esse estrangulamento. Se esta setado para 10Mbps , a rede se ajusta para trafegar nessa velocidade.

----------


## 1929

> Não, porque nao existe esse estrangulamento. Se esta setado para 10Mbps , a rede se ajusta para trafegar nessa velocidade.


Sim, .. mas se os planos dos clientes forem de mais banda não vai influenciar? Vai ficar todo mundo com velocidade bem abaixo do seu plano e vaõ perder pacotes, ou não?

----------


## emilidani

Sim todo mundo com velocidade máxima 10Mbps . A rede vai impor a velocidade maxima ao cliente.

----------


## 1929

> Sim todo mundo com velocidade máxima 10Mbps . A rede vai impor a velocidade maxima ao cliente.


Eu me refiro ao contrário. Todos os clientes usando e a soma dos planos deles for maior que 10mbps. Daí vai dar gargalo pois o rádio só modula até 10mpbs. Não é assim o raciocínio? Se modular em 100mbps daí vai chegar todo mundo no servidor e lá é que vai atuar o perfil do plano.. 
Sei lá, é o que eu imagino, mas não tenho o conhecimento para dizer se é ou não assim que acontece.

----------


## emilidani

Imagine que todos os rádios estejam a 100Mbps e no meio da rede um switch com 10BaseT , a 10Mbps, devido a compatibilidade entre 10, 100 Mbps, TODA a rede passara a trafegar em 10Mbps. Quer dizer que nenhum rádio, mesmo setado em 100Mbps, vai ultrapassar 10Mbps. 

Imagino (nao lembro do protocolo Ethernet)a camada física ETHERNET mande essa informação para todos os clientes e eles se ajustam para 10Mbps.

----------


## 1929

E quando modula em 10mbps, acaba segurando o tráfego de todo mundo?
Porque um tempo atrás aqui aconteceu de uma interface no caminho do link modular em 10mbps e segurou a rede toda.

E neste caso quando segura não acontece de haver retransmissões? Ou só a latência é que sobe. Existe relação entre CCQ e latência? Eu imaginava que havia.

----------


## emilidani

A Latência mede o tempo que leva um pacote para percorrer entre transmissor e receptor. Pode acontecer que a rede , de 10Mbps, esteja com clientes a mais e os pacotes ficarem aguardando para chegar ao destino. A Latência vai aumentar, porem o CCQ poderia ser alto porque maioria dos pacotes poderiam serem aceitos, mesmo chegando "retrasados".

Agora uma rede com CCQ altos, com muitos pacotes descartados, imagino que a Latência também aumenta porque a fila para pacotes aguardando aumenta.

----------

